# 4/30/18 Last day of vacation fishing



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Started out going to Florida waters at daylight to try for a Florida 6.....well it ended with a Florida 1! Lol. I went back to camp and got a nap. I woke up and decided to hit a spot close to the campground in Fort Morgan. I got set up and started fishing about 5:00 . I lost one right off the bat by trying to fight it in over a shallow bar. ...but luckily for me there were plenty more that were hungry. I had my Alabama 3 in less than 30 minutes and I had to release a fourth as I was trying to get my lines in. It's been a great vacation, and I was fortunate enough to catch a lot of fish and got to visit with a lot of old friends. It's a wrap ,this one is in the books. I might get another trip or two in before the trash gets here ,but I'm already looking forward to the pompanos fall run. Until then I guess that it's about time to chase some flounder !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

It’s about time you changed your name Russ! No more Gourper King. You were always a Pompano King!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

It would be cool to do a fall Forum open tournament for bragging rights, maybe a 3-day tourney big fish and aggregate. Just do total inches and not pounds so we could have this thing virtually.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks man ! A fall bragging rights tournament sounds good to me ! Maybe sometime in October.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job dude!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bawhahaha !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great to fish vicariously through you Russ!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nicely done . Glad to see that fish is still biting somewhere. I had a great day yesterday with 6 pompano


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol ! I just zoomed in on my face and I've got a big ol wad of wandering skoal all in my teeth. It just ruined my sexy picture.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHAH I didn't even see it till you said sumtin.


----------



## dbierman (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm gonna be in Ft Walton the second week of October for the full week. Hopefully I can land one of these.

Tried everything I could throw at them last October and had absolutely no luck. The wife landed a couple of Jack Cravelle's and I caught a couple nice sharks after dark fishing with ladyfish heads.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

dbierman said:


> I'm gonna be in Ft Walton the second week of October for the full week. Hopefully I can land one of these.
> 
> Tried everything I could throw at them last October and had absolutely no luck. The wife landed a couple of Jack Cravelle's and I caught a couple nice sharks after dark fishing with ladyfish heads.


 I wish you the best of luck this go round.


----------

